# صدور اول كتاب باللغة العربية عن التلوث البترولي



## الكيميائي النجيب (28 يونيو 2009)

صدر عن مركز تطوير الاداء والتنمية كتاب هام جديد عن التلوث البترولي وهذا الكتاب هو اول كتاب باللغة العربية عن التلوث البترولي. ويعتبر الكتاب من اهم الكتب العلمية التي تهم العاملين في المجال البترولي وخاصة المهتمين بالبيئة ومعالجة المياه داخل المنشات البترولية. 
مقدمة 
للبترول تأثير ملحوظ على الناحية البيئية والإجتماعية، وذلك من الحوادث والنشاطات الروتينية التي تصاحب إنتاجه وتشغيله، مثل الإنفجارات الزلزالية أثناء إنتاجه، الحفر، تولد النفايات الملوثة. كما أن استخراج البترول عملية مكلفة وأحيانا ضارة بالبيئة، بالرغم من أن (العلماء اشاروا إلى أن أكثر من 70% من الإحتياطي العالمي يصاحبه ترشحات كبيرة وتسربات عديدة للبيئة المحيطة المتمثلة في الهواء والماء والتربة الا أنهم اكدوا في الوقت نفسه امكانية التحكم في الإضرار بالبيئة  اثناء استخراجه وتكريره ونقله واستهلاكه ، والعديد من حقول البترول تم العثور على العديد منها نتيجة للتسريب الطبيعي. كما أن استخراج البترول بالقرب من الشواطيء يزعج الكائنات البحرية ويؤثر على بيئتها. كما أن استخراج البترول قد يتضمن الكسح الذي يحرك قاع البحر مما يقتل النباتات البحرية التي تحتاجها الكائنات البحرية للحياة. كما أن نفايات الزيت الخام والوقود المقطر التي تتناثر من حوادث ناقلات البترول أثرت على البيئية المائية ولوثتها تلويثا شديدا واضرت بالكائنات الحية فيها واثرت علي العلاقة التبادلية بين الكائنات الحية بموت أحد هذه الكائنات وانقرضها في العديد من دول ومناطق العالم مثل ألاسكا، جزر جالاباجوس،أسبانيا، وعديد من الاماكن الأخرى.

ومثل أنواع الوقود الحفري الأخرى، يتسبب حرق البترول في إنبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون للغلاف الجوي والعديد من الانبعاثات الغازية الضارة كالغازات الكبريتية والنتروجينية والهيدركربونات والجسيمات، وهو ما يعتقد أنه يساهم في ظاهرة السخونة العالمية ويساهم في جميع مظاهر التلوث البيئي المحيط بنا . 
وأدى ازدياد استخدام البترول مع مرور السنين إلى قيام صناعات عملاقة تُوظّف ملايين الناس. ولكن استخدام البترول سبّب مشكلات خطيرة. فمثلا، يسهم نقل البترول وتصنيعه واستهلاكه في تلوث الهواء والماء إلى حد كبير.

ونظرا لاحتواء البترول علي العديد من المركبات الهيدروكربونية فان حرق المنتجات البترولية كوقود في محركات السيارات ووحدات توليد الطاقة المختلفة يؤدي الي انبعاث العديد من الملوثات الكيميائية متمثلة في الاكاسيد الغازية المختلفة وابخرة العناصر الثقيلة والجسيمات والابخرة الضارة التي تؤثر علي صحة الانسان والحيوان والنبات في بيئتنا . كما يحتوي البترول الخام علي مواد سامة مثل الكبريت الرصاص وغيرها وهذه المواد تشكل خطراً كبيراً على البيئة بمناطق الانتاج، التكرير والتوزيع، وكذلك عبر خطوط النقل المختلفة , مما يستلزم منا العمل علي الاقلال من التأثيرات البيئية والصحية لصناعة البترول , وهذا يتأتي بالفهم العميق لطبيعة التلوث البيئي بالبترول والمنتجات البترولية خلال مراحل استخراج وتصنيع وتكرير ونقل واستهلاك البترول . وهذا ما يهدف اليه هذا العمل . 

وكان الدافع الي أعداد هذا الكتاب هو اعطاء صورة علمية وعملية واضحة لمخاطر التلوث البترولي والمخاطر البيئية والصحية لصناعة البترول , معطيا امثلة تطبيقية للتحكم والسيطرة علي هذا التلوث وطرق واساليب مكافحته والحد من مخاطره. 

ويتناول هذا الكتاب موضوع هام وهو التلوث البترولي محققا الاهداف المرجوة منه من خلال :
*· **شرح مفهوم التلوث البيئي والملوثات البيئية والتلوث البترولي للماء والهواء والتربة.*
*· ** شرح **الملوثات البترولية كالملوثات البترولية الغازية والسائلة والصلبة والمخلفات البترولية الخطرة.*
*· ** شرح التلوث الناتج عن مراحل الصناعة البترولية** المختلفة كالاستكشاف والاستخراج والانتاج والتكرير والنقل والتخزين والاستهلاك. *
*· **توضيح **التأثيرات البيئية والصحية للملوثات البترولية .*
*· *شرح طرق واساليب واجراءات التحكم والسيطرة علي التلوث البترولي 

وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في خمسة ابواب هي:
الباب الاول : التلوث البيئي والبترول 
الباب الثاني : الملوثات البترولية 
الباب الثالث : التلوث الناتج عن مراحل الصناعة البترولية 
الباب الرابع : التأثيرات البيئية والصحية للملوثات البترولية 
الباب الخامس : التحكم والسيطرة علي الملوثات البترولية

الباب الاول : يتناول موضوع التلوث البيئي من خلال توضيح البيئة كمفهوم واجزائها واقسامها المختلفة , ثم يتناول بالشرح مفهوم التلوث البيئي والملوثات البيئية وتصنيفها ويستعرض التلوث البترولي للهواء والماء والتربة.

الباب الثاني: يتحدث بالتفصيل عن الملوثات البترولية والتي تشمل الملوثات البترولية الغازية والسائلة والصلبة والمخلفات البترولية الخطرة والتي من اهمها المخلفات الخطرة الناتجة عن عمليات تكرير البترول.

الباب الثالث : يشمل موضوع التلوث الناتج عن مراحل الصناعة البترولية مثل التلوث الناتج عن استكشاف واستخراج وانتاج ونقل وخزن وتصدير وتكرير البترول الخام والتلوث الناتج عن استهلاك المنتجات البترولية , بالاضافة الي التلوث الناتج عن صناعة الغاز.

الباب الرابع : وهو خاص بشرح التأثيرات البيئية والصحية للملوثات البترولية , فيتناول التأثيرات البيئية للتلوث البيئي بالبترول مثل التغيرات المناخية العالمية وانحلال طبقة الاوزون والامطار الحامضية , ويبين التأثيرات الصحية لملوثات الهواء والماء والتربة البترولية , والاخطار الصحية للمقيمين بالقرب من المنشأت البترولية , ومبينا اهم الملوثات الضارة المنبعثة فى مصافى تكرير البترول وتاثيراتها الصحية والبيئية بالاضافة لموضوع هام وهو الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول.

الباب الخامس وهو يتناول واجراءات التحكم والسيطرة علي التلوث البترولي مثل الاجراءات الوقائية لمنع التلوث البترولي والعلاجية التي تشمل السيطرة علي التلوث البترولي .مبينا طرق واساليب وعمليات معالجة الملوثات والمخلفات الخطرة البترولية .والسيطرة علي الملوثات البترولية للهواء والماء والتربة. 

المستفيدين من هذا الكتاب
موضوعات الكتاب من الموضوعات الهامة التي تفيد العديد من المتخصصين والعاملين بالمجالات الاتية:
- العاملون بالمنشات البترولية من مهندسين وكيميائيين وفنيين.
- مسئولي الامن الصناعي والصحة المهنية داخل المنشأت البترولية
- مفتشي البيئة المتعاملون مع المنشأت البترولية
- العاملون بالمختبرات داخل المنشأت البترولية
- المكاتب الاستشارية الخاصة بمجال الدراسات البيئية المتعلقة بالبترول


ونأمل الآن أن نكون قد القينا ضوءا  على  الهدف الذي من  أجله اخترنا أن نكتب في موضوع التلوث البترولي , انه دعوة يحدد اﻹنسان  من خلالها موقعه ودوره في البيئة وتوضيح جهده في سبيل حمايتها من اكبر خطر يتهددها وهو التلوث , متناولين في كتابنا احد اهم انواع التلوث البيئي وهو التلوث البترولي .
واني ارجو من الله عزوجل ان يجد العاملين في قطاع البترول وحماية البيئة من مهندسين وكيميائيين وفنيين ومشغلين ما يعينهم علي الحفاظ علي بيئتهم نظيفة امنة وان يكون عونا لهم في تجنب المخاطر الصحية المتعلقة بهذه الصناعة .
كما اتمني ان يجدوا في هذا الكتاب برغم تواضع محتواه ما يمكنهم لمزيد من الجهد والاجتهاد لرفع مستوي مشاريع حماية البيئة داخل وخارج المنشات البترولية في مصر والعالم العربي .
كما ارجو الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يكون كتابي هذا اسهاما متواضعا في نشر الاهتمام بالعلم في بلادنا , حيث ان المكتبة العربية بحاجة ماسة الي كتاب عربي علمي يجذب القارئ للاستزادة والتوسع في العلوم الاساسية والعلوم التطبيقة الخاصة بالبيئة , وان يكون حافزا لمزيد من اصدار ونشر كثير من الكتب العلمية والتراجم باللغة العربية اسهاما منا في نشر الثقافة العلمية في بلادنا التي هي في امس الحاجة للتقدم العلمي والتقني.
ما وفقت فيه فمن الله العليم الخبير وما أخطئت فيه فمن تقصير نفسي , ومن قلة علمي
​اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما.​ 
 احمد السروي

الكتاب متوفر في : 

مركز تطوير الاداء والتنمية 

153 شارع جسر السويس - مصر الجديدة- القاهرة


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (1 فبراير 2011)

للحاجة الضرورية أخي العزيز نرجو من حضراتكم رفع الكتاب للموقع للفائدة العلمية أفادنا الله و إياكم


----------



## علاء منصور (15 مارس 2011)

ياريت نعرف اسم الكتاب حتي استدل علية


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (16 مارس 2011)

أخي العزيز أسم الكتاب التلوث البترولي جزاك الله خيراً


----------

